# PC startet ohne erfindlichen Grund neu



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2009)

Grüß euch,

Schon seit Tagen, wenn nicht Wochen stürzt dauernd mein PC ohne erfindlichen Grund ab bzw. startet neu.
Ab und an kriege ich dabei sogar einen Bluescreen wobei sich die Meldungen unterscheiden, mal stand da irgendwas von IRQL Drivers less or not equal beim nächsten mal (bzw. häufiger) 'uncorrectable Hardware error'.

Meist startet er neu, wenn ich eigentlich garnichts mache oder nur am surfen bin, nur heute startete er während des spielens neu.
Zmd. die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte sind dabei im normalen Bereich (45°C-55°C unbelastet).

Wobei mir CPU-Z und Everest keine CPU Temperaturen liefern (Lüfter gestern erst gesäubert, funktioniert einwandfrei und das Ding schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen, dürfte eigentlich nicht zu hoch sein)
Mir kommt es jetzt nur komisch vor das CPU-Z, bei 'Clocks (Core #0)' -> Core Speed dauernd zwischen 2392,7Mhz (das ist die veranschlagte richtige Taktung) und 1595,0Mhz wechselt.

Virentest habe ich auch drüber laufen lassen aber erst als ich kurz weg war, hatte mein PC angeschlagen und mein Bruder meinte er hätte alles gelöscht.
Genauso habe ich mit MemTest meinen Ram, zmd. 2,1Gb (mehr kann ich nicht aufeinmal testen) davon, getestet und das Programm hat keine Fehler gefunden.

Zur Zeit benutze ich Vista (aktuell) auf meinem Quad Core @2,4Ghz und ner HD 4850...
Netzteil (-stärke) und Soundkarte weiß ich leider nicht, genausowenig welches Motherboard verbaut ist (Everest liefert keine Daten dazu).

Hat irgendwer noch eine Idee, was ich noch überprüfen kann oder was das Problem sein kann?

Schönen Tag noch,
Selor


----------



## Klos1 (20. Juni 2009)

IRQL Drivers less or not equal 

Das hat nichts mit der Temparatur zu tun, sondern mit einen Treiberproblem. Unter IRQ versteht man einen Interrupt, den eine Hardware-Komponente an die CPU senden, um dieser zu verstehen zu geben, daß die Daten jetzt bereit stehen. Durch das Interrupt-Signal wird nun der derzeitige Prozess kurz unterbunden und die Daten werden beschafft.

Bei dir hat es geknallt, weil Windows in einer zu hohen Speicheradresse laden wollte. Es ist also sehr wahrscheinlich irgendein nicht richtig funktionierender Treiber, vielleicht aber auch ein Hardware-Defekt.

Und das deine CPU unterschiedlich taktet, ist normal. Das nennt sich Stromsparfeature. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liegt keine Last an, wird runtergetaktet.

Um das ganze genauer zu analysieren, kannst du mal folgendes machen:

http://wiki.winboard.org/index.php/Bluescreen_analysieren


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2009)

Ich werd dann erstmal alle Treiber (zmd. von denen ich weiß) updaten bzw. reparieren... vielleicht habe ich ja glück und es ist wirklich nur ein Treiber...


----------



## Klos1 (20. Juni 2009)

Zu 90% ist es einer. Und wenn du dir mal den Link von mir zur Brust nimmst und deine Dump-Datei auswertest, stehen die Chancen sehr gut, daß entsprechende Gerät, bzw. dessen Treiber ausfindig zu machen. Wäre in meinen Augen sinnvoller, als blindlings einfach mal alle Treiber zu deinstallieren.

Du könntest es natürlich auch mit einer Systemwiederherstellung versuchen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2009)

Der Link hilft mir irgendwie nicht, mein PC sagt mir nur 'Your debugger is not using the correct symbols'
und ich hab keine ahnung was das soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Juni 2009)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/devtools/deb...debugstart.mspx

Ganz unten kannst du dir alle Symbole laden.
Schau auch gleich mal nach der neuesten Version des Debuggers.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juni 2009)

Hm... irgendwie klappt das alles nicht so wie es soll...
aber ich hab trotzdem mal den Text der da angezeigt wird kopiert..

[attachment=8041:Test.txt]
Es steht irgendwas von GenuinIntel dabei


----------



## Klos1 (21. Juni 2009)

Die Symbole wären schon wichtig:

http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/devtools/deb...ymbolpkg.mspx#d

Hier sind sie doch für jedes OS dabei. Bei mir ging es einwandfrei.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juni 2009)

Kann ich nicht dir einfach die Dump Datei schicken, dass du das überprüfen kannst?


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juni 2009)

Dank Klos' Analyse wird es wohl an ntkrpamp.exe liegen... jemand eine Idee was ich da tun kann? Google spuckt mit nur Haufenweise Forumthreads zu diesem Problem aus aber keine Lösung für Vista...


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Juni 2009)

Service Pack 2 für Vista hat übrigens auch nichts geholfen...


----------



## Wagga (22. Juni 2009)

Lt. Forenbeiträge kanns der RAM sein, lass mal memtest86+ laufen.
Image gibts bei z.B.: Chip.de
Viel Glück.
Auch als Ursache wird die CPU erwähnt, ich denke aber eher RAM.
Muss nicht defekt sein, kann auch nur eine einmalige Sache gewesen sein.
Das ein Programm/Treiber an eine Stelle wollte wo er/es nicht hin darf.

Gruß,Wagga


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Juni 2009)

Werd ich mal machen... hoffe nicht das die CPU sich verabschiedet hat... hab kein geld mir was neues zu leisten *seufz*


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Juni 2009)

Das Programm was du empfohlen hast, hat übrigens nichts gefunden ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juli 2009)

Übrigens, derzeit hat der PC auch ziemliche Startprobleme, also ich drück das Knöpfchen, er surrt und summt aber kein Bildsignal kommt bzw. der Bildschirm bleibt auch einfach im Standby.


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juli 2009)

Du solltest dich langsam damit anfreunden, daß bei dir ein Hardware-Defekt vorliegt. Hatte ich dir ja auch geschrieben, daß beim Debuggen etwas über einen Hardware-Fehler dabei stand.
Vielleicht hat ja die Graka ne Macke.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juli 2009)

Das kann ich mir aber nicht leisten...


----------



## claet (9. Juli 2009)

Naja, dann sag der Grafikkarte, dass du dir ihren Defekt nicht leisten kannst, vllt hat sie ja Verständnis *g*


----------



## Niranda (9. Juli 2009)

Du hast nich ganz zufällig nen AGP Port? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab noch 3 oder 5 alte Karten hier liegen... ^.^


----------



## claet (9. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte noch ne GeForce 4 MX 460 und irgendwo muss auch noch meine ATI 9600Pro sein xD


----------



## Niranda (9. Juli 2009)

GF4 MX460? o.o  gab doch nur ne MX440, oder? :O
Aer die Geforce2 war fixxer =P


----------



## claet (9. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> GF4 MX460? o.o  gab doch nur ne MX440, oder? :O
> Aer die Geforce2 war fixxer =P



nö und nö

Es gab eine 420, eine 440 und eine 460!

Und du kannst auch nicht sagen, dass eine 2er fixxer war, kommt halt auch auf die Variante an. 
Hatte davor eine 2 MX und die war nochmal deutlich langsamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (9. Juli 2009)

meine jetzige ist aber schneller... btt^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Juli 2009)

Ich werde erstmal bei Gelegenheit trotz der Programme die mir sagten, dass da nichts ist, die Ram Riegel komplett austauschen... das kommt zmd. billiger und ist ein Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist da besser... 2x2GB oder 4x1GB?


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juli 2009)

Noch eine Frage: Kann es vielleicht daran liegen, dass die GraKa nur knapp (wenn überhaupt) 5mm über der Netzwerkkarte hängt mit dem Lüfter natürlich nach unten auf die Karte?
Also das die Grafikkarte die Netzwerkkarte zu heiß laufen lässt und es deswegen abstürzt oder mir die Sensoren der GraKa falsche Werte liefern und sie einfach zu heiß wird?


----------



## Falathrim (10. Juli 2009)

Also:
2 x 2GB sind besser


Dass sowenig Platz zwischen Graka und Netzwerkkarte ist, kann nicht gesund sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (10. Juli 2009)

Nicht unbedingt Falathrim.
Wenn du 4x 1Gb im zweifachen Dualchannel betreibst müssten die schneller sein als 2x 2Gb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzw Graka:
Ich sags mal so, bei mir sind bei beiden auch nur wenige millimeter Platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich hab das Gefühl die eine macht nicht mehr lange mit =(


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juli 2009)

Mal ein Bild von der Ganzen Soße




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man erkennt zwar nicht zuviel aber ich hab keine bessere Kamera ^^"


----------



## claet (10. Juli 2009)

Die Kamera scheint an sich okay, wie wärs mit nem bissl Licht in der Sache?!? xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juli 2009)

Nein die Kamera ist kacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die ist erst bei Objekten die weiter als 3m von der Kamera entfernt sind scharf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juli 2009)

Also, zuerst einmal eine Frage an Niranda: Bist du das auf dem Bild?

Dann zum TE: Meiner Ansicht nach ist es Schwachsinn, einfach mal so neuen Ram zu kaufen, wenn du ihn nicht wirklich brauchst. Hast du Memtest schon gemacht? Wenn es dir keine Fehler liefert, dann wird da auch nichts sein. Aber lasse es keine 5 Minuten laufen, sondern schon deutlich länger.

Und wenn du mehrere Rams hast, dann kannst du ja auch testen, in dem du einen heraus nimmst.

Desweiteren würde mich mal interessieren, wie bei dir deine IRQ's eingeteilt sind. Also, welche Geräte sich da einen IRQ sharen. Das kann im seltenen Fall auch mal Probleme machen.
Geh mal in den Gerätemanager unter Ansicht und dann "Resourcen nach Typ" und poste alles, was du unter "Interruptanforderungen" geführt hast und mit PCI anfängt. Hast du kürzlich eigentlich was eingebaut?

Und zum Thema Ethernet-Karte: Wenn das unter der Graka die Karte sein soll (kann es nicht richtig erkennen), dann nimm sie doch mal in den unteren PCI-Slot rein. Dann bekommt sie auch gleich eine neue
IRQ-Zuweisung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juli 2009)

Problem bei der Karte ist, der untere Blaue Slot scheint nicht zu funktionieren bzw. als ich die NeWeKa (übrigens eine WLAN Karte von D-Link) dort reingepappt hatte funktionierte sie nicht^^

Eingebaut habe ich kürzlichst nicht, die GraKa ist seit Anfang des Jahres (Januar/Februar) drinne.

Die IRQ dinger post ich sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juli 2009)

Du könntest jetzt also auch nicht behaupten, daß die Probleme ab dem Einbau der WLan-Karte auftauchten, oder?


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juli 2009)

Nein, die WLAN Karte ist schon seit Ewigkeiten da drin... kann es sein das die Kaputt ist? Das ich irgendwie beim einbauen der GraKa und rumhantieren mit der Karte irgendwas kaputt gemacht habe was sich erst aber seit ein paar Wochen zeigt?

Achso hier die IRQ DInger:
http://img4.abload.de/img/irqdingens8xyr.jpg
http://img4.abload.de/img/irqdingens2l916.jpg
http://img4.abload.de/img/irqdingens3wyv7.jpg

Wäre es vielleicht auch Erwähnenswert das ein Programm das "Superfetch" heißt beim starten simultan mit svchost bzw. dem Windows Host Dienst einige male abstürzt bis der PC sich gefangen hat?
Das ist schon einige Zeit bevor der PC so neustartete so ^^" Ich habe es nur nie beachtet, weil ich gerne mal Programme habe die beim Starten Probleme haben und dann, dass ein oder andere Programm mitreißen.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein, die WLAN Karte ist schon seit Ewigkeiten da drin... kann es sein das die Kaputt ist? Das ich irgendwie beim einbauen der GraKa und rumhantieren mit der Karte irgendwas kaputt gemacht habe was sich erst aber seit ein paar Wochen zeigt?



Nö, halte ich für ausgeschlossen.



Selor schrieb:


> Wäre es vielleicht auch Erwähnenswert das ein Programm das "Superfetch" heißt beim starten simultan mit svchost bzw. dem Windows Host Dienst einige male abstürzt bis der PC sich gefangen hat?
> Das ist schon einige Zeit bevor der PC so neustartete so ^^" Ich habe es nur nie beachtet, weil ich gerne mal Programme habe die beim Starten Probleme haben und dann, dass ein oder andere Programm mitreißen.



SuperFetch wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht die Ursache sein, trotzdem ist es komisch, daß es abschmiert. Hast du SuperFetch mal deaktiviert? Kannst du ja mal machen, da es nicht unbedingt benötigt wird.
Ist nur ein Feature, was oft verwendete Anwendungen im Speicher hält, so das du sie schneller öffnen kannst, während du arbeitest.

Und die svchost.exe verarbeitet dll's. Hier kann er natürlich irgendwo abschmieren, wenn etwas nicht stimmt, aber das hilft leider auch nicht groß weiter.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juli 2009)

Also ist keins für die Internetverbindung zuständig? Ab und zu muss ich nämlich den Windows Drahtlosnetzwerkdienst neustarten meist kurz nach dem Start, da kann ich kurz ins Internet, dann hab ich keine Verbindung mehr und muss den Dienst neustarten oder warten bis er selbst neustartet.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juli 2009)

Ist schon komisch alles. Ich hab mir jetzt mal nen älteren Debugger runtergeladen, wo alle Symbole geladen werden konnten. Aber leider kommt dabei auch nichts aussagekräftiges heraus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da unten sieht man eben wieder diesen "ashServ.exe-Prozess", der eben Avast zuzuordnen ist. Aber das wird auch nicht das Problem sein. Ich wette, wenn wir ne andere Dump nehmen, steht ein anderer Prozess drin.

Und unter Image-Name und Modul-Name findet sich eben nur Hardware. Im Internet schreiben sie, daß es geholfen hat, im Bios die Energiesparfunktionen wie C1E abzuschalten. Aber was das bringen soll, weiß ich auch nicht. C1E greift meines Wissens ja nur, wenn der Computer nicht benutzt wird und sich dann schrittweise deaktiviert. Im Betrieb könnte eigentlich nur die Sparfunktion "EIST" dazwischenfunken.

Du kannst ja mal alle deaktivieren, aber ich würde mir davon nicht zuviel versprechen. Hast du dein Bios schon geflasht?

A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000, MCA_ASSERT
Arg2: 877613f0, Address of WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure
Arg3: b2000000, High 32 bits of MCi_STATUS MSR for the MCA bank that had
	the error
Arg4: 00000175, Low  32 bits of MCi_STATUS MSR for the MCA bank that had
	the error

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 7ffdf00c).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 7ffdf00c).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

WHEA_ERROR_RECORD: !errrec ffffffff877613f0

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel_DCU_Parity_E

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  ashServ.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
8b54f488 8201f8b5 00000124 00000000 877613f0 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
8b54f4dc 8210c928 877613f0 8595f698 8595f698 hal!HalBugCheckSystem+0xe1
8b54f508 8201f7c9 8595f698 00000000 8b54f544 nt!WheaReportHwError+0x1d0
8b54f518 8201fea7 00000003 8595f698 00000000 hal!HalpReportMachineCheck+0x31
8b54f544 8201b99f 8b54a130 00000000 00000000 hal!HalpMcaExceptionHandler+0xf7
8b54f544 6411a1f0 8b54a130 00000000 00000000 hal!HalpMcaExceptionHandlerWrapper+0x77
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
839ffeb2 00000000 49180002 491a0002 48c80002 0x6411a1f0


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: hardware

IMAGE_NAME:  hardware

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x124_GenuineIntel_DCU_Parity_E

BUCKET_ID:  0x124_GenuineIntel_DCU_Parity_E


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal alle deaktivieren, aber ich würde mir davon nicht zuviel versprechen. Hast du dein Bios schon geflasht?



Ich weiß weder wie das eine funktioniert, noch das andere...


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (10. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ne GeForce 4 MX 460



So eine hab ich auch noch! die gebe ich nicht weg das war die Grafik karte von meinem ersten pc!


----------



## butathyst (10. Juli 2009)

Elektroschrott. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juli 2009)

Das musst du im Bios machen. Wo genau, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Sollte es ein Menü namens "Advanced Bios Features" geben, dann wahrscheinlich da. Da ist es auch bei mir.
Und dann suchst du nach Einträgen wie "C2/C2E State Support". Könnte aber auch anders heißen bei dir, es wird aber auf jedenfall sowas wie C1/C1E, C2/C2E, C4/C4E oder what ever dabei stehen.
Je nachdem, was dein Mainboard hier halt bietet, bzw. deine CPU.

Und EIST wird da dann auch irgendwo stehen. Vielleicht irgendetwas wie "EIST CPU Featrures" oder so. Vielleicht ist es auch ausgeschrieben (Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology).
Du musst nichts anderes machen, als alles mal auf disabled zu stellen.

Wie ein Biosupdate geht, weißt du aber, oder?


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juli 2009)

Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wüsste nichtmal was ich dafür brauchte oder wo ich was herkriege ^^
Abgesehen davon, ich versuch grad noch Softwareprobleme auszuschließen und lasse mal MSN und ICQ aus... soweit ich mich jetzt erinnere passierte es nur, wenn ich beides anhatte, kann aber auch nur Zufall sein.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mir jetzt eigentlich fast sicher, daß ein Hardwareproblem vorliegt.

Schau dir den Fehler bei dir an:

A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000, MCA_ASSERT
Arg2: 877613f0, Address of WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure
Arg3: b2000000, High 32 bits of MCi_STATUS MSR for the MCA bank that had
	the error
Arg4: 00000175, Low  32 bits of MCi_STATUS MSR for the MCA bank that had
	the error

Dieser Fehler ist bei Microsoft gelistet:

Argument 1:
0x0	
Argument 2:
Address of WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.	
Argument 3:
High 32 bits of MCi_STATUS MSR for the MCA bank that had the error.	
Arguemnt 4:
Low 32 bits of MCi_STATUS MSR for the MCA bank that had the error.	

Heißt laut Microsoft:

*A machine check exception occurred.*

These parameter descriptions apply if the processor is based on the x64 architecture, or the x86 architecture that has the MCA feature available (for example, Intel Pentium Pro, Pentium IV, or Xeon).

Also eine "machine check exception":

Laut Wiki:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine_Check_Exception

Jetzt hast du die Wahl zwischen:

- CPU
- Mainboard
- Ram
- vielleicht auch Kabel

edit:

Mist...der Fehler kann wohl auch durch Software verursacht werden. Auch Netzteil wäre möglich. Im Endeffekt fast alles. Ich glaube, der beste Workaround wäre, daß Ding aus dem Fenster zu schmeißen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juli 2009)

Ach verdammt... [insert random insult here]...
Muss ich weiter mit Leben, bis ich irgendwann mal nen neuen PC kaufen kann, was ungefähr in ein paar Jahrzehnten sein wird...


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juli 2009)

Aber Biosupdate würde ich auf jedenfall mal machen, vielleicht bringt das schon die Lösung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juli 2009)

Ich hab vielleicht noch etwas interessantes: Eine Bekannte sagte mir das ich immer Offline gehen würde, wenn sie mich per ICQ anschreibt, respektive würde ich behaupten, dass zu diesen Zeitpunkten mein PC abstürzt, kann das irgendwas bedeuten?
ICQ habe ich normalerweise eigentlich fast immer an, also würde es auch immer an sein, wenn der PC abstürzt...

Zusatz: Es ist schon öfter vorgekommen, dass wenn mich jemand angeschrieben hat, dass dann ICQ abgestürzt ist, vielleicht hat sich das erweitert?


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juli 2009)

Naja, wie gesagt, laut Fehlerbeschreibung könnte es leider fast alles sein.

Was ich jetzt als Troubleshooting mal machen würde:

- Ram mit Memtest umfangreich testen (ggbf. jeweils ein Modul ausbauen und so dann spielen)
- Bios updaten
- falls möglich, die WLan-Karte mal entnehmen und über Ethernet per Kabel connecten
- sicherlich dann auch mal ICQ deinstallieren
- Windows-Reparatur ausführen
- unter Umständen sogar mal das System neu aufsetzen und erstmal nur das nötigste an Treibern installieren und versuchen


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juli 2009)

Geht leider auch ohne ICQ hopps...
Ich werde mal morgen gucken was ich mache... komplett neuaufsetzen möchte ich eigentlich vermeiden...
Naja...


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Juli 2009)

Schlechte Neuigkeiten, auch im Safe Mode with Networking stürzt er mitn Bluescreen ab ^^"


----------

